# Exhaust for the TT RS



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

What is the best exhaust to get for stage 1 stasis tune? I want an exhaust that is going to give me power and good sound.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Very little power to be gained from a catback so pick what you like based on sound; apr, awe, borla, milltek, scorpion.

Or get a downpipe and go straight for stage 2


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Very little power to be gained from a catback so pick what you like based on sound; apr, awe, borla, milltek, scorpion.
> 
> Or get a downpipe and go straight for stage 2


We are pretty happy with ours, and using the Cat-Delete pipes there are solid gains to be had. Check out this clip to get an idea for how the system sounds.


----------



## TT-RS (Jun 6, 2012)

I just installed the AWE cat delete pipes yesterday. Combined with the stock sports exhaust it sounds awesome. It's not anywhere near obnoxious but it still sounds nice and aggressive.


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

TT-RS, contemplating the same move. Any chance you could post a video or sound clip?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

I currently have 2 Scorpion stainless steel full turbo-back systems in stock that are available for *20% off*.

The systems are 4" to 3" and incorporate a 100 cell FIA approved race cat.

Normally $2330
Now $1856

(titanium version shown)


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. So hard to choose!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

It is best to hear the real deal. I know for sure mine sounds much better in person than on video...so many little nuances are missed in video. If you're in the Philly area, I'm happy to help!


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> It is best to hear the real deal. I know for sure mine sounds much better in person than on video...so many little nuances are missed in video. If you're in the Philly area, I'm happy to help!


yes I agree. I am all the way in south Florida but thanks for the offer!! Anyone on here in south florida?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

I am quite happy with my APR RSC turbo-back. It is coupled with the Stage 2 software, so you should visit the APR (or GIAC, or AWE) sites and compare. All seem to be good products.


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

Miami Beach, APR S 2+ should be in next week.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

This is my actual TT RS, on Stage 2 + RSC from APR. You can see the numbers at APR's website. I will write them, but go there for comparison and charts:

464 lbs-ft TQ
430 HP


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

InTTruder said:


> This is my actual TT RS, on Stage 2 + RSC from APR. You can see the numbers at APR's website. I will write them, but go there for comparison and charts:
> 
> 464 lbs-ft TQ
> 430 HP


Care to post a seat of the pants review? I'm prob going to skip stage 1 and go right to stage 2, the early spool up compared to stock is amazing!

How do you find sport mode throttle now that you are at stage 2?

I was curious if it was now too sensitive to use on the street considering the massive increase in low rpm torque


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

YYC Dubber said:


> Care to post a seat of the pants review? I'm prob going to skip stage 1 and go right to stage 2, the early spool up compared to stock is amazing!
> 
> How do you find sport mode throttle now that you are at stage 2?
> 
> I was curious if it was now too sensitive to use on the street considering the massive increase in low rpm torque


Review follows- (last)

Sport mode has no application to the ECU now. APR has done that. It still adjusts the suspension settings and steering wheel response.

Sensitivity is not a problem. I will need to re-calibrate track braking points and pad compounds (I am a member at Atlanta Motorsports Park- private track and have ~150 laps stock).

And now-

First-
Kudos to Doug, Keith, Grant, and the whole team at APR who did the R&D, mule/prototyping, and delivery of my TT RS. While I was galivanting about Spain and China, they not only completed the project to better-than-OEM quality, but took care of the car, detailed it, and delivered to me at a time and place of my convenience. I am VERY impressed.

Dr. Jekyll:
- Quiet idle (more about that later)
- Linear, tractable driving about town, over hill and dale, and in difficult stop-and-go traffic.
- Amazing fuel performance: I can usually hit 29 mpg avg to work, and about 24 going home (higher traffic density) on surface streets and artery roads. That makes for 26.5 mpg on the commute- not bad, in fact incredible.
- No drive-line jerkiness or clutch difficulties, including some serious time spent while hammering along during TT-E and HelenBack. The car behaves perhaps even better than OEM: I attribute this to the increased sampling and subsequent better EMS/fuel performance of the package.
- About that quiet idle: 


Mr. Hyde:
- He reveals a small bit of himself when starting from cold iron- the precat has to hit a pretty good temperature before it stops barking, so on early AM starts for my commute I strap it all on, connect my ICE, start, listen for the sounds of good oil pressure, and drive away from my bedroom community. By the time I am at the main highway (300 yards or so, past 5 houses asleeping!), we are warm and running silent and deep, like an SSN-21 Seawolf.
- The throttle is linear, and I have not experienced any turbo lag as a result of the change in the performance graphs (see earlier thread discussions below). The car is SWEET JESUS quick. I haven't timed it, but my 60 y/o butt dyno wants to say 3.2 for 0-60 (0-100 for my Canadian friends), give or take. And there just is no need for winding it up to 3500-4000 and dumping the clutch. In fact, I consider that a recipe for disaster.
- The boost and torque come on RIGHT NOW. If the TT RS was a cruise missile before, it is now a hypersonic sub-orbital WMD, capable of obliterating modified Ms and Zs and Cs at will. PERIOD. The RS was already capable, even with quattro-induced understeer: you just point and play. Now the exit from an apex is monstrous, and straight line work is like reeling in small fish.
- I haven't probed top-end speed, and may not be able to, even at AMP. I had already hit 130mph (209kph) at AMP up on top of Eau Rouge after T16. That alone is significant. The braking and tires are limiting factors now, and I need to get Carbotechs and fluid as a minimum before the October HPDE at AMP.


:thumbup:Again- the quality of the work, the informativeness of the personnel, and the customer service for this R&D project are hallmarks of what lurks beneath the skin. 
While you're at it, ask Chris Conners for his impressions. I think he drove it Wednesday night, but my 60 y/o brain is suffering from the time-warp introduced by hard pulls in the TT RS!
Git ya some, as we say down South!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

InTTruder said:


> ... I will need to re-calibrate track braking points and pad compounds (I am a member at Atlanta Motorsports Park- private track and have ~150 laps stock).


What tires are you running now? Would you care to share your thoughts on the OEM tire at the track and if you changed rubber, to what, and what improvements were realized?

Seocndly, have you added the Haldex Gen 4 Competition controller?

I am planning to replace my Toyo's soon to the Bridestone RE-11. I have used the SO2 Pole positions in the past (not on track) and found them to be great. Also have firmly decided on the Haldex upgrade and will have installed before the next HPDE at end of September. Just looking for more opinons and validation.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

LongviewTx said:


> What tires are you running now? Would you care to share your thoughts on the OEM tire at the track and if you changed rubber, to what, and what improvements were realized?
> 
> Seocndly, have you added the Haldex Gen 4 Competition controller?
> 
> I am planning to replace my Toyo's soon to the Bridestone RE-11. I have used the SO2 Pole positions in the past (not on track) and found them to be great. Also have firmly decided on the Haldex upgrade and will have installed before the next HPDE at end of September. Just looking for more opinons and validation.


Still on Toyos. The Continental DWS Extremes have gotten good reviews by track dogs like me. The Toyos are fine for spirited driving on public twisties.

No on the G4 Haldex (yet).


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

**

Now THAT was a great review !

Thanks much inTTruder :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Your car is the twin of mine  Now I just need to start the mods. The car is awesome stock, but I the edge one gets from basic exhaust and tune look amazing! Not to mention adding an intercooler or even stage 3.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

I think APR's Stg 3 is HPFP, injectors, FMIC, and some other goodies (see their 600+ hp project on YouTube). Likely would be best to get rod bolts too. ARP would be my choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's a little more sound with a stage 3 attached...


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a little more sound with a stage 3 attached...


Sounds GREAT!!!!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

InTTruder said:


> I think APR's Stg 3 is HPFP, injectors, FMIC, and some other goodies (see their 600+ hp project on YouTube). Likely would be best to get rod bolts too. ARP would be my choice.


Any links to someone putting rod bolts in a 2.5L? I would guess just pull the oil pan and replace them one rod at a time. Anything more to it than that? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a little more sound with a stage 3 attached...


Awesome video. APR has great marketing... Played perfectly to the middle aged person with some success and disposable income  
My wife actually gave me the go ahead to build my TT-RS after spending last weekend bombing some back roads outside of Cosby, TN last weekend. Found a 11 mile stretch of constant switch backs to give the car a workout  

Realistically, it will be the first of the year before I can pull the trigger on a project as large as Stage 3, but it will happen if the job stays steady. 

APR, there aren't a lot of TT-RS being built, but you are going to sell your Stage 3 kit if it comes in at a semi reasonable price. And no, it better not be priced like your S4 supercharger kit, so don't get greedy! 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

hightechrdn said:


> Awesome video. APR has great marketing... Played perfectly to the middle aged person with some success and disposable income
> My wife actually gave me the go ahead to build my TT-RS after spending last weekend bombing some back roads outside of Cosby, TN last weekend. Found a 11 mile stretch of constant switch backs to give the car a workout
> 
> Realistically, it will be the first of the year before I can pull the trigger on a project as large as Stage 3, but it will happen if the job stays steady.
> ...


11 Miles- That sounds like the Tail of The Dragon! But I-40 in that area is actually pretty tasty! 

You should keep an eye on the ACNA Southeast Chapter as it appears to be undergoing a revitalization.
*Contact: *Mike Gillespie
*Website:* http://www.audiclubsoutheast.org
*RSS Feed:* Coming Soon!


In addition, we down here in Audi Club of GA are doing a lot of fun things every month. Stay tuned!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

hightechrdn said:


> APR, there aren't a lot of TT-RS being built, but you are going to sell your Stage 3 kit if it comes in at a semi reasonable price. And no, it better not be priced like your S4 supercharger kit, so don't get greedy!


Surely we will have no greed on this project. I'd expect the the total development and final cost to be a loss to APR for many many years to come.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

hightechrdn said:


> Any links to someone putting rod bolts in a 2.5L? I would guess just pull the oil pan and replace them one rod at a time. Anything more to it than that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Check with JonnyC on the UK forums. His TTRS is a built 2.6L block with the APR Stage3 kit.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Surely we will have no greed on this project. I'd expect the the total development and final cost to be a loss to APR for many many years to come.


I can see that... you have a lot of R&D costs compared to the total number of TT-RS being sold worldwide, not to mention the percentage that will actually purchase stage 3. 

On a side note, my son and I met you at this years SoWo event. We had the dark metallic gray GTI and met in the parking garage at the hotel. His GTI definitely picked up some power after the reflash from stage 2 to 2+... had to put in one of your stage 2 Endurance clutch kits this summer  The car is still throwing the rail pressure too high faults from time to time, but haven't had a chance to take it to the dealer yet.

Anyway, thank for your help. Now that I have a TT-RS, you have definitely earned more of my business. Just have to get my son started in college and can then start with the mods on the Audi 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

InTTruder said:


> 11 Miles- That sounds like the Tail of The Dragon! But I-40 in that area is actually pretty tasty!
> 
> You should keep an eye on the ACNA Southeast Chapter as it appears to be undergoing a revitalization.
> *Contact: *Mike Gillespie
> ...


Thanks for the pointers! I will check those out. The road was TN32... follow Cosby Highway past where it ends/turns right... the road narrows down from a highway and keeps going into the Park. There is another 11 miles of pavement, then a couple of miles of gravel when the road goes across the state line into NC. I did most of the road in 2nd, but wasn't driving as aggressively as possible. The brakes were definitely hot at the end of the pavement 







JohnLZ7W said:


> Check with JonnyC on the UK forums. His TTRS is a built 2.6L block with the APR Stage3 kit.


I have read his build thread... he has a lot of money in that car. I believe he went with Integrated Engineering rods and CP pistons. I am not quite ready for that level of build, but glad to see that there are options to strengthen the engine itself. The thought of having to come up with $15k for a new long block is a really downer 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

hightechrdn said:


> I can see that... you have a lot of R&D costs compared to the total number of TT-RS being sold worldwide, not to mention the percentage that will actually purchase stage 3.
> 
> On a side note, my son and I met you at this years SoWo event. We had the dark metallic gray GTI and met in the parking garage at the hotel. His GTI definitely picked up some power after the reflash from stage 2 to 2+... had to put in one of your stage 2 Endurance clutch kits this summer  The car is still throwing the rail pressure too high faults from time to time, but haven't had a chance to take it to the dealer yet.
> 
> ...


Yup, I remember that! His car looks pretty nice and I'm glad he liked the bump in power. Congrats on the TT RS!


----------

